

Improving Programmer Productivity (Mind Map) - SergeyHack
http://sergeydidenko.blogspot.com/2012/01/improving-programmer-productivity-mind.html

======
nickolai
Nice list, A few nitpicks :

    
    
      + *Coffeine* Gaaaah. An IT guy misspelling Caffeine. 
      + *twits* This one is actualy funny. A "twit" is a moron. A "tweet" is a twitter message.
                The "No twits" thing definitely helps concentration, but did you mean "tweet" ?
    

I would also add a part about cutting out hardware/tool-related frustration.
Nothing kicks me out of the flow like the system freezing, having to hunt for
free disk space on the test server, etc.

~~~
SergeyHack
Nice catches! Thanks. Fixing...

~~~
thomasjoulin
also, I'm sure you meant minute in "Can take only 10 munites a day"

~~~
SergeyHack
Fixed.

------
theorique
Interesting to see Core Transformation in a posting about programming. I
highly recommend CT as a low-cost self-coaching / self-therapy methodology.
And if you can find a partner, so much the better.

Highly recommended to untwist mental knots and resolve issues from the past
that are bothering you until now.

~~~
itmag
As a self-help junkie who has heard CT mentioned before, this sparked my
interest. Do tell me more :)

~~~
theorique
I also recommend the book as the best and cheapest (< $20) intro to see if
it's right for you.

I've run the process on myself probably 50-100 times (don't have my "case
notes" on this computer and I don't recall the exact number) and a number of
times assisting others. I also took a one day seminar a couple of months ago
from Mindbridge at a cost of about $200. This was useful for networking with
others who were interested in the technique, and practicing with a partner,
but I think that most of the value from the process comes from learning by
doing. I recommend creating a study group or finding a partner and just
charging forward if you're interested in learning more.

The fundamental action of the CT technique involves drilling deeper into
things that you think that you want (or don't want), that are actually
placeholders for something more important and more fundamental.

Since this is HN, I can explain this process in terms of recursion and/or
iteration - basically, you apply a function multiple times until you reach a
stable limit cycle or fixed point. :) (The function is applied via asking and
answering certain structured questions.) For example, you may inquire into
your desire for financial success, detour through a need for acceptance by
your family and peers, and end up realizing this is actually a superficial
symptom of a deep desire for "inner peace".

Through the process, people often experience themselves getting closer to that
state that is more fundamental ("Core State"). Usually this has a very
abstract, "spiritual" description such as "Inner Peace" or "Being" or
"Oneness" because it's very hard to put into words.

~~~
ezy
I have to say, having to buy the book (no independent description or studies
of the process) and $200 seminars (indoctrination) sets off my "woo" alarm. As
does anything mentioning "NLP".

~~~
theorique
There's also a ton available on the intarwebs ...

I'm just describing my own path through the material, which started with
curiosity, a few google searches, investing $15 for a dead tree book, and
after about a year of practice, trying out a one-day seminar (for which, as I
mentioned, my results were pretty '-meh-').

And what's woo about Natural Language Processing? ;)

------
bdg
Would someone care to explain the difference between red and black text in the
image to me?

~~~
SergeyHack
Red ones are notes, black ones are the main content.

------
victorhn
By "Medicines improving blood flow in the brain", do you mean something like
nootropics?

~~~
SergeyHack
Sorry, but I have chosen not to reveal the easy answer. I don't want to feel
myself responsible for other people harming their health when they are not
careful.

~~~
jeremywho
So if it's as bad as you make it sound, then you should probably not be using
the substance with which you refer?

~~~
SergeyHack
Maybe I'm overcautious here.

It's not a white/ black thing. If you know under what circumstances there
could be bad side effects, if you listen to your body it's not bad.

But there are some people that just want a simple answer and are not
interested in knowing the details.

------
christiancoomer
Regarding "Leaving clues, marks when switching topics/projects", some helpful
tools for me are vim (configured to remember cursor position) and gnu screen.

